# Fermented Habanero Sauce Finished



## tropics (Aug 30, 2019)

Picked 6 Habs off my plant






Bought 6 Red Bell Peppers that was 2 much for the 2 quart jars
I chop all the ingredients pretty small to fill the jars
These will sit for 2 months or more





Richie
Ingredients for 2 Quarts
 6 Habs
 4 Red Bell
 6 Garlic toes
 4 Tomatillo
 1 Med Red Onion

 3% Brine
 2 C Distilled Water
 2 T Kosher Salt
 1/2 tsp citric acid

The ferment liquid was nice an clear
Tasted real good Fruity





This was till perking pretty good I cleaned the
air lock and refilled it in 10 min. the liquid was
all the way to the top





That was all the pics till I bottled it





This stuff taste great 
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the end results Richie. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## drdon (Aug 30, 2019)

Gonna be hot!
Don


----------



## tropics (Aug 31, 2019)

Chris thanks for the like 
It will be a long wait it is perking nicely already


----------



## xray (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for posting Richie. Looking forward to the finished sauce.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks good! Like.
tropics,  I never fermented this kind of stuff.. Could you share what conditions should be used  for fermenting? Thank you.


----------



## ofelles (Sep 1, 2019)

There's just something not right about this.  Eat too much and it's sweaty drunk time.


----------



## clifish (Sep 1, 2019)

Following this Richie.  Do you think if they were vacuum sealed in mason jars it would go faster or would it actually inhibit the fermentation?


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks for posting Richie. Looking forward to the finished sauce.



Joe no problem Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks good! Like.
> tropics,  I never fermented this kind of stuff.. Could you share what conditions should be used  for fermenting? Thank you.



I put them in my basement it is around 70°F when it gets colder the fermentation will slow down,if it was to get hotter it would speed up.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2019)

drdon said:


> Gonna be hot!
> Don



Don I don't think it will be as hot as the SC Reaper sauce I made 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2019)

ofelles said:


> There's just something not right about this.  Eat too much and it's sweaty drunk time.



This will be great on every thing just wish I had more Peppers Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2019)

clifish said:


> Following this Richie.  Do you think if they were vacuum sealed in mason jars it would go faster or would it actually inhibit the fermentation?



I think it might work Al does some pickles using the vac sealer.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...dy-to-eat-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/  Give Al a shout he is always willing to help.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

Finished 11/2/19
2 Months fermenting





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 2, 2019)

Your boutled souse looks beautiful and profesional. Nicely done! I was always curious where (or how) your guys get your personal labels? I googled it but never was able to find the answer...


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 2, 2019)

looks delicous, on a scale 1-10 how hot would you say it is,


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Your boutled souse looks beautiful and profesional. Nicely done! I was always curious where (or how) your guys get your personal labels? I googled it but never was able to find the answer...


Thank you My sons friend is a graphics artist.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicous, on a scale 1-10 how hot would you say it is,



Hard to really say maybe a 4 starts off sweet fruity then the heat gets your attention.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> My sons friend is a graphics artist


That explains!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow!!
I'll bet that stuff is Freaking Awesome!!
Nice Job, Richie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Nov 2, 2019)

Richie that looks amazing! I’m glad I went for the ride.

 Your labels and bottle look very professional, did you reuse old maple syrup bottles or did you buy them new? It looks awesome !!!

Like!


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> I'll bet that stuff is Freaking Awesome!!
> Nice Job, Richie!!
> Like.
> ...



John This is a very good tasting sauce it has enough heat,I try for flavor not looking to numb someones tongue (LOL) Thanks for the nice comment ans the Like I appreciate it Brother
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2019)

xray said:


> Richie that looks amazing! I’m glad I went for the ride.
> 
> Your labels and bottle look very professional, did you reuse old maple syrup bottles or did you buy them new? It looks awesome !!!
> 
> Like!



Joe I bought the bottle new $2.00 a doz.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

tropics said:


> Joe I bought the bottle new $2.00 a doz.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Awesome price at 2.00 a dozen. Where did you get them from?


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Awesome price at 2.00 a dozen. Where did you get them from?



Down in Jersey I am looking for smaller bottles,I am missing 1 an a half bottles already.Son stopped by to borrow something.You know the rest.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

tropics said:


> Down in Jersey I am looking for smaller bottles,I am missing 1 an a half bottles already.Son stopped by to borrow something.You know the rest.
> Richie



That happens to my jerky all the time!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That happens to my jerky all the time!




I used to have that same trouble with my My Tools.
However his tools are much better than mine now, and he has a lot more of them!

Bear


----------

